# Apple TV et canalplay



## Somchay (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Habitant à l'étranger (Thailande), je suis à la recherche d'un moyen pour visionner des films en français sur ma télé en utilisant une connexion wifi. 

J'étudie donc la possibilité Apple TV + abonnement mensuel à canalplay pour 9,99 euros en promo actuellement. Mais je ne suis pas encore sûr d'avoir bien compris le fonctionnement du système... Est-ce qu'en achetant l'Apple TV et en souscrivant à un abonnement sur canalplay (même en Thailande, je suis sur le store français d'Apple), je pourrai en effet visionner des films en français et est-ce que ce système fonctionne bien avec le wifi ?

Je précise, c'est plus un abonnement mensuel que je recherche, pas vraiment le visionnage de films à la demande (VOD) car les prix me paraissent un peu élevés, surtout en voyant la pauvreté du catalogue proposé.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

du moment que ton ID est attribué au store français, tu auras bien le français sur les applications de l'apple TV.
Pour le WIFI oui cela fonctionne assez correctement. il me faut parfois relancer un film qui se coupe mais dans l'ensemble c'est correct. Ne t'attends pas à trouver des films récents mais en cherchant on trouve de beaux films


----------



## mccawley2012 (6 Décembre 2013)

Pour 9,90 par mois, tu regarde ce que tu veux, quand tu veux. Série, Film, tout y passe. 

Je teste ça depuis quelques mois ( depuis que c'est disponible sur l'apple TV en fait ) et les deux premiers mois, c'est juste excellent. 

Mais par contre, après, c'est juste hyper décevant... très peu de film sont rajouté, ou alors sans intérêt... Ça bug constamment, sur l'ordinateur, l'ipad et sur l'apple tv.. Je trouve le concept excellent, c'est quelque chose que j'attendais depuis longtemps, mais ça tiens pas la route. 

Je garde espoir que ça s'améliore, que ça se démocratise, pour avoir plus de choix et de meilleures performances pour la lecture de film ^^

En tout cas, pour moi, pour l'instant, c'est pas trop trop ça..


----------



## Lauange (8 Décembre 2013)

Salut

J'ai l'appli canal touch que j'utilise sur mon iPad. Cette année, je me suis rendu dans les Caraïbes et je pensai pouvoir l'utiliser mais en vain. La geolocalisation bloquait son utilisation m'affichant un message du genre "hors zone...."   Ensuite, pour ce qui est de la diffusion sur une atv, seule le son est transmis. Point de vidéo, même en mode miroir. Donc sans intérêt. Canal travail sur une nouvelle appli qui corrigera peut être cela mais j'en doute. 

A suivre.


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Décembre 2013)

Somchay a dit:


> J'étudie donc la possibilité Apple TV + abonnement mensuel à canalplay pour 9,99 euros en promo actuellement. ...je pourrai en effet visionner des films en français et est-ce que ce système fonctionne bien avec le wifi ?



L'Apple Tv référence désormais Canal Play dans son store. Il n'est donc plus nécessaire de streamer depuis un PC ou une tablette pour afficher sur une TV. Ce mode est de toute façon décevant, la qualité étant assez mauvaise. 

Il est possible en revanche de paramétrer l'AppleTv en wifi, si la liaison est bonne, le streaming sera ok mais c'est un point à vérifier.

En revanche, les services VOD ou SVOD sont tous géobloqués par pays. CanalPlay fonctionne donc en France, Netflix aux US mais pas en Thailande. Il est possible néanmoins de visionner des services français en installant un VPN pour avoir une IP française. Là encore attention à la qualité de service car le débit sera limité.



> Je précise, c'est plus un abonnement mensuel que je recherche, pas vraiment le visionnage de films à la demande (VOD) car les prix me paraissent un peu élevés, surtout en voyant la pauvreté du catalogue proposé.



Ben là, si tu trouves que les films en VOD sont "pauvres", tu ne vas pas être déçu par l'offre SVOD. En France, ce qu'on appelle "la chronologie des médias" impose de ne proposer que des films vieux de 36 mois au minimum...


----------



## mccawley2012 (8 Décembre 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> L'Apple Tv référence désormais Canal Play dans son store. Il n'est donc plus nécessaire de streamer depuis un PC ou une tablette pour afficher sur une TV. Ce mode est de toute façon décevant, la qualité étant assez mauvaise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En mettant le compte sur le store français, tu ne pense pas qu'il aura canal play ?? Ça m'ettone..


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Décembre 2013)

mccawley2012 a dit:


> En mettant le compte sur le store français, tu ne pense pas qu'il aura canal play ?? Ça m'ettone..



Tu auras bien Canal Play depuis la store français, mais tu ne lancera pas le service, ou les vidéos, vu que l'IP remontée n'est pas française. Même chose pour les applis de replay des chaines françaises : M6 connect, MyTF1, etc. 
D'un point de vue technique, il faut que le champs "geolimitationcountry" soit marqué à ALL pour que ca fonctionne. Aujourd'hui, ca ne concerne que 5% du Replay de France Télévision et 8/10% chez Arte. Tout le reste est géobloqué, notamment chez C+


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2013)

on en apprends chaque jour...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Ben là, si tu trouves que les films en VOD sont "pauvres", tu ne vas pas être déçu par l'offre SVOD. En France, ce qu'on appelle "la chronologie des médias" impose de ne proposer que des films vieux de 36 mois au minimum...



il me semble avoir visionné des films de 2012 sur canal play. je vérifierais.


----------



## mccawley2012 (9 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> il me semble avoir visionné des films de 2012 sur canal play. je vérifierais.



Il me semble aussi avoir vu deux trois film " récent " mais la qualités des métrages concernés... ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------




Tuncurry a dit:


> Tu auras bien Canal Play depuis la store français, mais tu ne lancera pas le service, ou les vidéos, vu que l'IP remontée n'est pas française. Même chose pour les applis de replay des chaines françaises : M6 connect, MyTF1, etc.
> D'un point de vue technique, il faut que le champs "geolimitationcountry" soit marqué à ALL pour que ca fonctionne. Aujourd'hui, ca ne concerne que 5% du Replay de France Télévision et 8/10% chez Arte. Tout le reste est géobloqué, notamment chez C+



É bé effectivement, c'est très intéressant, je ne savais pas tout ça ! Merci pour l'info ! ^^


----------

